# Great news for mobile users!



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

Been jonesing for a "mobile skin" for EN World? We can now go one better - a mobile application for iPhone and Android (and soon to be on Blackberry and Nokia).

We've signed up to* TapaTalk*. This is an application designed specifically for browsing forums like this on a mobile device, and includes hundreds of forums already. Simply download/install the app, find EN World, and you're ready to roll!

*Where can I find TapaTalk?*

TapaTalk is not owned by EN World, and we make no money off it. However, we have signed up to it since so many folks ask for mobile skins. Other than simply using the application, EN World has no affiliation with TapaTalk.

*Tapatalk for iPhone*


Tapatalk for iPhone has both free and paid versions available. The free version is a Read-Only version that you can use all the features of the full version except Create / Reply to Posts and Private Messages. Other key features include:


*Download Now at iTunes App Store:* 

Tapatalk RO - Free Version
Tapatalk - Full Version
Or search for "*Tapatalk*" at the App Store
*Tapatalk for Android*

Tapatalk for Android is on par with the iPhone version plus other unique features such as full landscape mode support. It supports Android 1.5 or higher. Well tested on Droid and Nexus One.

*Download Now at Android Market*
*Tapatalk for BlackBerry*

Tapatalk for BlackBerry is currently in public beta testing. You can download it using OTA (Over-The-Air) method by entering http://tapatalk.com/bb from the BlackBerry Browser. 

*Tapatalk for Nokia*



Tapatalk for Nokia supports all S60 3rd and 5th Edition devices, that covers almost all the Nokia medium to high-end models.

Download Now at Ovi Store









*Tapatalk* is a product of *Quoord Systems Limited*.​


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

I am typing this on my iPhone. Yay!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I am typing this on my iPhone. Yay!




Testing quote.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

Testing attachments/pictures.


----------



## darjr (Apr 15, 2010)

Uh, this is way cool.

Specially the pictures part.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 15, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but I'm just now considering getting a Droid (I'm on Verizon)- when I was in the store, I was able to find and look at this site no problem.

I didn't try anything beyond that- are certain functions generally not available when surfing via a smartphone?


----------



## Sammael (Apr 15, 2010)

When I connected to ENW with my Nokia E51 this morning, I got a popup redirecting me to the OVI store. However, once I got there, the page stated that "this product is no longer available." Just FYI.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I'm just now considering getting a Droid (I'm on Verizon)- when I was in the store, I was able to find and look at this site no problem.




Yep, most modern phones can view it OK.  Some folks prefer a cleaner, simpler mobile viewing option since it can get a little fiddly and annoying using the site on a phone-sized screen; and it's pretty slow when not in a Wi-Fi area and relying on 3G or worse.  But it's all a matter of preference.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice! Thank you - I'm really happy about this.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

Sammael said:


> When I connected to ENW with my Nokia E51 this morning, I got a popup redirecting me to the OVI store. However, once I got there, the page stated that "this product is no longer available." Just FYI.




They're updating it.  It should be back in a few days, apparently.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2010)

Some screenshots of me using it to read EN World.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 15, 2010)

I have learned something, and that means I have not wasted my day...at least, not enough of my day.


----------



## darjr (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm happy about this too. My avatar looks cool in it as well.


----------



## darjr (Apr 15, 2010)

this will be of great use at gencon


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I'd still find a simple black-on-white theme more usable though


----------



## Scribble (Apr 20, 2010)

Wish the android one was black text on white screen like the one you use appears to be morrus! 

Still cool... tempting to plunk down 2 bux for it.


----------



## vagabundo (Apr 20, 2010)

It has disappeared from the Ovi Store. ?!?


----------



## darjr (Apr 25, 2010)

I like Tapatalk, but what was that other iphone software that the site was giving me a message about a couple of days ago?

I'd like to check out other vbulletin iphone apps.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2010)

I've also enabled the boards for Forum Runner.  I think it's a little better.


----------



## darjr (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah! That's what it was. Thanks! I'll try it.


----------



## Ketjak (May 5, 2010)

*Tapatalk is stealing your attention*



Morrus said:


> Some screenshots of me using it to read EN World.




1. Tapatalk does not display your ads, or your community supporter links, or anything else that actually makes the site money. If a user only uses Tapatalk he will never again see one of your ads, nor will he be able to subscribe to a thread or use any of the thread tools of the forum.

Tapatalk controls your users at that point, and can serve the ads they want. I viewed the site on an iPhone via Safari and never, ever had a problem viewing it.

2. The pop-ups are incredibly annoying. I installed Tapatalk to stop the frigging pop-ups. I think it worked.

3. Tapatalk always wants to show me the _last_ page of a thread, even one I have viewed or have partially viewed. This is not your problem, Morrus, but it _does_ become yours because I will stop participating in/reading threads I cannot entirely read in one sitting.

Tapatalk compatibility is the worst thing to happen to this site, ever, in part because it erodes your business. Even worse than the stupid stone-like buttons above the threads themselves.

- Ket


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2010)

> 2. The pop-ups are incredibly annoying. I installed Tapatalk to stop the frigging pop-ups. I think it worked.




We have no pop-ups.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> We have no pop-ups.




Uh, yes we do - it is the pop up message that says "Do you want to install tapatalk?". In the context of Ketjak's other complaints/issues that is probably what he is thinking of.

Are you going to comment on the other issues - particularly losing advertising revenue\advertising control?

Personally I tried both tapatalk and forumrunner and quickly ditched them and went back to iPhone safari, which gives me the whole site just as quickly and with less annoyance (e.g. on where to get to in a thread, using thread tools etc). Now, if we could only get a working black-on-white theme going again


----------



## darjr (May 5, 2010)

Of the two I like forumrunner. First it takes you to the last read post, which is kinda a deal killer for me in tapatalk.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Are you going to comment on the other issues - particularly losing advertising revenueadvertising control?




Nope; I don't discuss ad revenue publically. Suffice it to say that I'm fine with the situation.  I can fill you in a little more with some figures in the Admin forum if you're interested.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Nope; I don't discuss ad revenue publically. Suffice it to say that I'm fine with the situation.  I can fill you in a little more with some figures in the Admin forum if you're interested.




Oh, I wasn't thinking of detailed revelations here  just something along the lines of what you just said - one would presume that the number of visitors using a forum browser of that kind would be a teeny tiny fraction of the total visitors anyway!


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 5, 2010)

By the way - something really weird happened just now. On the iPhone Safari, when I clicked from the main forum listing into meta, I had a page formatted more for the iPhone and with a mac.com URL in the address bar! I've not been able to duplicate the situation, and I didn't take a screengrab when I had the chance.

Anyone else seen anything like that?


----------



## stonegod (May 6, 2010)

Likely pressed one of the RSS feeds (there are a few); that forwards to the Mac Reader interface on the iDevices.


----------



## vic20 (May 9, 2010)

*"forum runner" pop-up*

I read this post earlier on my laptop, and just fired up safari on iPhone. As soon as I hit enworld, a popup for "ForumRunner" appeared. I assumed it must be the software that Morrus was talking about. I installed it ($1.99?), started it, and sure enough,there was an enworld link in "popular forums". Clicking in this generated an error. If the text were selectable,I'd post it here, but it's not so I won't. 

I realize now I downloaded the wrong software, but please be aware that iPhone users that land on your main page are getting a popup to an app with "problems". 

I'll likely install the correct app later, but the day is too sunny too avoid any longer...


----------



## Pseudonym (May 9, 2010)

I installed Tapatalk on my Blackberry Curve 8900, understanding that it is a beta release, but I couldn't get it to work. It generated a series of error messages and never connected.

I read EN World on my BB using Opera and have no issues, FWIW.

Are any other BB users having issues with this?


----------



## Zinovia (Jun 24, 2010)

*Did you know that there is an app for this forum?*

Why yes, in fact I did.  I am finding the popup notification about Forum Runner for the iPad to be somewhat annoying.  It pops up several times in a given session.  The iPad is perfectly capable of viewing the normal page with all functionality intact, rather than needing a slimmed down version that would look better on a smartphone.  The app doesn't have an iPad optimized version and isn't rated very well.  I have no interest in it, but it keeps sending push notifications whenever I come to the forums, click on a user name, or switch forums for the first time.  It happened 4 times on today's visit.  

I understand that by enabling the plugin you are letting vbulletin have its way with your mobile device users.  The mobile app is likely of great use to those who need it.  I just wanted to complain about the frequent notifications, although I understand it is beyond your direct control.  Perhaps I haven't visited enough recently and so lost whatever cookies it may have set.  I'll try again tomorrow and see if the same thing happens, or if it realizes that it has already told me about this.  Several times.  Thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 24, 2010)

Me too. I'm not sure how mandatory the notifications are, but I'd argue for removing one of the two sets of pop-ups. Anyone have an opinion which app is better? I use Tapatalk, and it's sort of ehh.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 24, 2010)

We've no way to disable the popup, I'm afraid.  I hope that the developer includes that as an optional switch in later versions of the software.


----------



## Zinovia (Jul 12, 2010)

The popup might be useful to someone on a smartphone who needs the mobile version.  The good news is that it didn't pop up today, even though I haven't visited for awhile due to our Yellowstone trip.  There must be a cookie set once it tells you.  I do understand that it isn't within your control.  4 times in one visit was a bit excessive, but it hasn't sent a push notification since then.  It isn't a big issue, thanks.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 22, 2010)

Couple bucks well spent ;-)


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

EDIT: though the app crashed after posting this (I am on my PC), I like the look but crashing not good


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 22, 2010)

Just installed an update and testing again


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

